# USM and Walmart Snow Removal Contracts



## usedplowman (Nov 11, 2003)

Who has had this company called USM out of PA. try to squeeze every penny out of your quote? This has been horrible experience for our company. We have been doing Walmart snow and ice since 2001 and now someone decided to put these people in the mix and take money out of our pockets. All I have to say is anyone that is going threw the price negotiations should stick to there guns and price. This company took over all the walmarts in the U.S. Thats a lot of stores to find the best price from Halloween to thanksgiving time line. They are just trying to scare us out of money but in the end I dont think they will find anybody to do it for anyless or do it at all.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

They will always find people,it's just a matter of the quality of work they are getting.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Another Walmart/USM thread.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

cretebaby;873293 said:


> Another Walmart/USM thread.


It's just as bad as a RUNTY corn crop! lol :laughing:


----------



## performance (Dec 3, 2009)

*Usm*

We have worked for Walmart for 7 yrs and provided great service. I'm amazed that this has been put in the hands of such an unprofesional group as USM.

Their price negotiations are ludicrous. Walmart will get what they pay for here.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know if I can handle another USM thread, O well better get the popcorn


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

cretebaby;873293 said:


> Another Walmart/USM thread.


How many does this make now????


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

In2toys;886757 said:


> How many does this make now????


I started to count but gave up.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

not enough to ever change whats been done, thats for sure


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

cretebaby;886812 said:


> I started to count but gave up.


By your count, this is 4.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

lol this is just getting funny


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

no, what's funny is the people that are still trying to defend USM


----------

